
MakeSpace - A browser for you, your friends, and your community - guessmyname
https://makespace.fun/
======
carapace
I was unimpressed until I clicked through to the team page and scrolled down
to see that Aza Raskin is part of it. Cool!

The site is largely blank with JS disabled, FYI.

(Okay, activate JS, let's see what we got.)

A lot of static content (you don't need JS for that!) and some animation.
Looks good.

The content (now that I can see it) is inspiring, seems to me like some very
good ideas here.

The one thing I would suggest is don't make a browser, make a local proxy
(like proxomitron or cookiengineer's "Stealth" project)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxomitron](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxomitron)

[https://github.hillwoodhome.net/cookiengineer/stealth](https://github.hillwoodhome.net/cookiengineer/stealth)

I feel that that gives you the required control or intervention points without
the overhead of creating a whole browser (although "stealth" is also kind of a
browser).

I feel like making a new browser is just adding a barrier to entry. If I'm at
your website I should already be using your thing (though the site, with
standard APIs and such.)

Overall this is really exciting and potent. I hope it comes together!

